# newbie here hoping to nurse in NZ



## WilC (Jul 26, 2011)

hi all im Wil first post here, currently living in london and hoping to move to NZ one day and still at gathering info stage if anyone can help 

I am a general nurse qualified last yr and working in a ITU in one of the london hospitals. I have been calling agencies to find out more about getting jobs in NZ but all i got is they wont employ anyone without at least 2 years experience. Ive heard all those stories newly qualified nurses applied for NZ registration and got a job in NZ within months hows that work??? im lost. can anyone help? thanks very much

Wil


----------



## JoanneS85 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi Wil
I have recently became a registered nurse in NZ and now have a job offer so hopefully I can give you some advice!
How long have you been qualified for?I would say that your first step would be to get your nursing registration completed as it can take a while and I think employers would prefer that you are registered before applying.
Do you know what area of NZ you would like to work in? If you know where you want to go then there are usually jobs advertised on the health board website of the area of your choice. You can also check out websites such as seek who usually have plenty jobs advertised. You dont necessarily have to go through a nursing agency but they can be good for advice etc, have you tried Tonix? I went with them and they have been extremely helpful.
Hope this helps, you can message me if you need more info
Joanne


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Wil

I'd recommend hanging on til you do have that 2 years experience - it will make a difference to the number of points you can claim. Try experimenting with the Points Indicator in the right hand panel of Skilled Migrant Category SMC to see what I mean.

And definitely make sure all your registrations are completed.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

Immigration have recently changed the requirements on the Long Term Skills Shortage list for nurses looking to work in NZ.
I believe all nurses now need NZ registration and 3 years experience, might be worth checking it out before you go any further with your plans.
Essential Skills In Demand Lists


----------

